# Possible GS mix puppy?



## Megbaum44 (Aug 29, 2017)

I adopted this beauty about a week ago, and shes 10 weeks. I was told she was a lab Husky mix, but I don't see husky at all, and they were unsure of what the father was. I think she looks very much like a GSD instead of a husky. Her coat is a reddish color with black ends around her back and on her tail and ears, with white on her paws, chest, and the tip of her tail. Her ears also flop back like they're trying to stand up and potentially might. Let me know what y'all think. Do you think her ears might stand up? Also, what breeds do you think she is?


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

I have no idea, but she is super cute. That last picture made my heart melt lovely smile caught.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

...just go with cute pup for another 6-8 months. She doesn't look lab, husky or GSD to me.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

I'd call her breed 'adorable' and leave it at that for anyone that asks you.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

no husky , no GSD ---- maybe lab , labradoodley bully mix


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

She looks like the Mexican beach dogs. Typical mix X mix but cute. Last picture looks little insecure.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

BUT --- I just about fell over when I spotted a young puppy at one of our local raw food outlet's .

the owner was inside the shop and a family member was walking around on the scrubby grassy area to exercise the pup.

the dog looked like the little pup being discussed - just a larger version 

of course I had to ask --- 

purebred --- Rhodesian Ridgeback which have this look in , actually quite a few of their dogs -- 

I have a friend who had Ridgeback's all his life -- only he had the ones with the (faulty) reverse hair pattern over the spine . This is the desirable show trait . (healthy ones don't have this feature)

when I got home I looked up Rhodesian Ridgebacks and sure enough several sites came up 

look at this guy !!!! this is what the pup in the parking lot looked like and I thought of your little pup 

http://www.windanaridgebacks.com/wp-content/gallery/ginger-pups-2012/girl.jpg

isn't that wild?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

What are the chances that a Ridgeback sires or raises mixes?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

lol --- low to no .

but have another look at the pups feet -- they are big and pretty typical 

maybe there are byb of Ridgies ?

or maybe the pup is an ab-ridged version haha


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

carmspack said:


> lol --- low to no .
> 
> but have another look at the pups feet -- they are big and pretty typical
> 
> ...


Oh I'm sure there are byb breeders of them. See puppies in the ads in my paper every now and then. That said this puppy might be a mix but it really doesn't look a lot like the puppy you pictured in body shape or fur type. Very similar coloring though. Mutts are weird and you can get lots of different looks from different combinations. Or very similar looks from very different combinations.


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

carmspack said:


> BUT --- I just about fell over when I spotted a young puppy at one of our local raw food outlet's .
> 
> the owner was inside the shop and a family member was walking around on the scrubby grassy area to exercise the pup.
> 
> ...


Why do you say the reverse hair on the Ridgeback is a fault? I thought the reverse hair on the back of a Ridgeback is its main feature and how the dog got its name?


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

wolfy dog said:


> What are the chances that a Ridgeback sires or raises mixes?


Why would this be unusual? Are Ridgebacks not common in the US?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

KaiserAus said:


> Why would this be unusual? Are Ridgebacks not common in the US?


Not in the PNW. The ones I have known from our coursing club were well managed and never sired/conceived an illegal litter. In the local shelters Pits are often disguised as RR mixes.


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

wolfy dog said:


> Not in the PNW. The ones I have known from our coursing club were well managed and never sired/conceived an illegal litter. In the local shelters Pits are often disguised as RR mixes.


Thanks for explaining  

Growing up in South Africa they are, of course, extremely common and even here in Aus you seem them around often and you often see Ridgeback X for sale.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

KaiserAus said:


> Why do you say the reverse hair on the Ridgeback is a fault? I thought the reverse hair on the back of a Ridgeback is its main feature and how the dog got its name?


breeders need to be aware of problems that might go hand in hand with this mutation

https://www.ufaw.org.uk/dogs/rhodesian-ridgeback-dermoid-sinus


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

carmspack said:


> breeders need to be aware of problems that might go hand in hand with this mutation
> 
> https://www.ufaw.org.uk/dogs/rhodesian-ridgeback-dermoid-sinus


Wow! Thanks for sharing that, I was unaware!


----------

